# Schizocephala bicornis



## ABbuggin (Aug 31, 2009)

I have 10 of these fellas, they are awesome. B) Their walk is hilarious!












Follow the leader lol.


----------



## pohchunyee (Aug 31, 2009)

Very nice......they are quite funky looking!


----------



## ismart (Aug 31, 2009)

Very cool! B)


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 31, 2009)

Very, very cool, AB!!! So glad you've gotten a chance to raise them! Sending you the very best of luck to raise and breed them. Someday I'd like to try this species also.


----------



## Pelle (Aug 31, 2009)

Cool, they do walk very funny :lol: 

Mine are growing way too slow..


----------



## ABbuggin (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks.  

They are doing much better than when they arrived. An eight day trip is rough on any kind of invertebrate!! A nice long drink and a few flies later, much more energized.  Lars told me that they are L4-L5.


----------



## Rick (Aug 31, 2009)

Cool


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]They are to cool man[/SIZE]


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Aug 31, 2009)

Sweet AB. Good luck in breeding them because I'm going to want some :lol:


----------



## Opivy (Aug 31, 2009)

those are quite possibly the coolest things i have ever seen!


----------



## ABbuggin (Aug 31, 2009)

I think they look rather odd, but in a good way. I've been wanting these guys for ages, so I'm thrilled to have 10 that are well on their way.


----------



## planetq (Aug 31, 2009)

You should film their walk and put it up! I am so curious  

Minkyu


----------



## Anleoflippy (Sep 1, 2009)

They are one of the longest and thinnest mantids I have ever seen. Pretty cool if you ask me


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 1, 2009)

calarts_security said:


> You should film their walk and put it up! I am so curious  Minkyu


I was planning on making a video, but I want to wait until they get bigger.  

I could be wrong, but I think they are 3rd instar, not 5th.


----------



## massaman (Sep 1, 2009)

faces almost like tribal or their wearing a mask!


----------



## f.wattiez (Sep 1, 2009)

Hello,

good luck for the reproduction! Still a superb species! It risks causes some difficulties!

Bests regards, François!


----------



## f.wattiez (Sep 1, 2009)

Hello,

good luck for breeding! Still a superb species! It risks causes some difficulties!

Bests regards, François!


----------



## spicey (Sep 11, 2009)

They are so cute! Good Luck with raising them, and keep us updated on their progress!


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 22, 2009)

Long time, no pics! They have shed a few times since my last update:






This is the way they stand in the cage (blurry because it was taken through plastic)


----------



## ABbuggin (Dec 28, 2009)

Hmmmm, been a long time since I posted pics!

I now have a lovely adult female.  The male is a ways behind, probably 2-3 sheds. &lt;_&lt; Never-the-less, the female is simply amazing!












Notice the purple on the legs.  






Amazing!
















They stand very tall!






Very long!!











Ity-bity wings.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 28, 2009)

Awesome update, Andrew!  I'm glad they are doing well for you. Love the pics, and I think it's funny how you almost have to take 2 (one of upper half, and one of lower half) to get up close macro shots, hehe.  :lol:


----------



## ABbuggin (Dec 28, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Awesome update, Andrew!  I'm glad they are doing well for you. Love the pics, and I think it's funny how you almost have to take 2 (one of upper half, and one of lower half) to get up close macro shots, hehe.  :lol:


Lol, never thought about it that way. :lol:


----------



## charleyandbecky (Dec 28, 2009)

Wonderful pictures...beautiful specimen. Thanks so much for updating. What a fun one to photograph, I bet!

Rebecca


----------



## Eoullis (Jan 7, 2010)

So cute...I wish I could see them walk. I'm looking for my first mantids (I'm guessing these are not a first choice or even close) but, seeing all of these diffrent species is making it really tough.

I really like these guys they make me giggle just looking at the pics. Good luck!


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 7, 2010)

I wouldn't recommend the for a beginner. Sadly, my only male isn't looking so good.  Sure hope I can find another one if he doesn't pull through.

I want to make a video of the female walking to show everybody, its pretty neat. But I need to get the time to do it first.


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 7, 2010)

Hope you don't mind me posting this here Andrew,

A pic of my late "almost blue" adult female






She was mated and laid 2 ootheca one of which hatched 20 nymphs, the other is still incubating, hopefully should have enough for 2nd gen.

I have a spare adult male, which I would send although I don't rate chances of it reaching you with the weather as it is


----------



## planetq (Jan 7, 2010)

these are freakin awesome-sauce..


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 7, 2010)

Cosmic bug, I sent you of PM. I'm willing to take the chance.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 8, 2010)

Got an adult male schizo coming from Cosmicbug.   Sure hope he survives the trip.  I couldn't find a male in the US, so going international was my only option.  At least its somewhat warm here.


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Jan 8, 2010)

Good luck and I hope he makes it!


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 8, 2010)

So do I!


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 9, 2010)

mantidsaresweet said:


> Good luck and I hope he makes it!


+1!!


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 12, 2010)

Couldn't resist from taking this pic today. :lol: She loves to just "hang out" in any position she desires. Reminds me of a mountain goat. :lol: Those crazy long legs are good for something!

Was take through plastic, so sorry for the flash reflection.


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 12, 2010)

How big of a net cage do you use for adults?


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 12, 2010)

1 ft. cube. I wouldn't recommend anything smaller for shedding to adult, but once fully grown, they would handle something a little smaller just fine.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 12, 2010)

Best of luck with the male Andrew. My experience was the male isn't too picky when it comes to mating which is good!


----------



## revmdn (Jan 12, 2010)

Very cool.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 12, 2010)

yen_saw said:


> Best of luck with the male Andrew. My experience was the male isn't too picky when it comes to mating which is good!


That's good to hear!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2010)

Did the male ever make it?


----------

